# KUID bug on Roamio Plus?



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I have several recordings dating back to 2005 that I always transfer when I buy a new Tivo, and I routinely set these to KUID.

On my Roamio Plus, I am unable to set about half of these copied recordings to KUID. No matter how many times I select KUID, their icons remain blue and refuse to change to green.

Has anyone else noticed a failure of the Roamio Plus/Pro to set KUID?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I haven't tried KUID on my Romaio Pro yet. I'll need to try it out tonight.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Have you tested it on recordings made on the Pro? I thought the Premiere had a similar issue with transferred recordings when it first came out.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Have you tested it on recordings made on the Pro? I thought the Premiere had a similar issue with transferred recordings when it first came out.


Yes, KUID works correctly on all new recordings and about half of the transferred recordings. That just leaves me with the other half of transferred recordings which don't respond to the KUID request.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try rebooting the TiVo. Could just be a display issue.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Try rebooting the TiVo. Could just be a display issue.


Tried that already. A reboot doesn't change the behavior.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm seeing this too on my Basic. All the transferred recordings are blue. At first I thought that meant that the transfer didn't happen.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The HDUI only has 3 icons. Blue, Yellow and Green. Blue is normal, Yellow is expired and capable of being deleted if space is needed (same as yellow exclamation in SDUI) and Green is KUID.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

I've changed a few with no issues on the plus.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL - Took me a few minutes to figure out what they were talking about.

"Keep Until I Delete"


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

tivogurl said:


> I'm seeing this too on my Basic. All the transferred recordings are blue. At first I thought that meant that the transfer didn't happen.


Whether created on the host Tivo or transferred, recordings should appear with a blue icon until they age to the point of acquiring the yellow icon, which means they are eligible to be deleted.

My issue is that I cannot set KUID on a seemingly random set of transferred recordings. No matter how many times I select KUID, the icon does not change.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

DaveDFW said:


> My issue is that I cannot set KUID on a seemingly random set of transferred recordings. No matter how many times I select KUID, the icon does not change.


Were they KUID on the source TiVo? All of mine were.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

crxssi said:


> LOL - Took me a few minutes to figure out what they were talking about.
> 
> "Keep Until I Delete"


Lots of acronyms to keep track of on these forums.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> Were they KUID on the source TiVo? All of mine were.


If you still have the source TiVo you should try changing one of them to not KUID on the source, then transfer it again and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

tivogurl said:


> Were they KUID on the source TiVo? All of mine were.


Yes, all the recordings from were set KUID on the source Tivo box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You guys, and gals, having trouble... are your source TiVos S3 or HD units? Or do you have a Premiere?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> If you still have the source TiVo you should try changing one of them to not KUID on the source, then transfer it again and see if that makes any difference.


That would be a good test, but my source Tivo is no longer available. I also speculated that perhaps the KUID-failure recordings were corrupt in some way, but they all seem to play correctly.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> You guys, and gals, having trouble... are your source TiVos S3 or HD units? Or do you have a Premiere?


My source was a Premiere XL4 and the destination was a Roamio Plus.

Some of the recordings are very old, and were originally recorded on either an S2, HD, or S3. So the oldest recording has traveled at least three times.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> If you still have the source TiVo you should try changing one of them to not KUID on the source, then transfer it again and see if that makes any difference.


I'l try that test.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I had this issue with some transferred recordings too. I'm not sure what caused it, but if I deleted and recovered the recordings, the KUID option would start working.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

generaltso said:


> I had this issue with some transferred recordings too. I'm not sure what caused it, but if I deleted and recovered the recordings, the KUID option would start working.


Eureka, this works. Thank you!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

generaltso said:


> I had this issue with some transferred recordings too. I'm not sure what caused it, but if I deleted and recovered the recordings, the KUID option would start working.


Good find! :up:


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just tried KUID on a dozen recordings I had transferred over to my Roamio Pro this weekend and it worked for me on those. KUID is something I don't use very often though.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I just tried KUID and it does not work on any of the shows I transferred from my Premier.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

DaveDFW said:


> I have several recordings dating back to 2005 that I always transfer when I buy a new Tivo, and I routinely set these to KUID.
> 
> On my Roamio Plus, I am unable to set about half of these copied recordings to KUID. No matter how many times I select KUID, their icons remain blue and refuse to change to green.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a failure of the Roamio Plus/Pro to set KUID?


Out of curiosity, were these copied from another TiVo, or from TiVo Desktop?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Joe Siegler said:


> Out of curiosity, were these copied from another TiVo, or from TiVo Desktop?


Over the years, each of the recordings was probably TTG'd off to a computer and brought back through either Desktop or pyTivo. Prior to the final transfer to my Roamio, every recording was on an XL4 with KUID set.

For those transferred recordings which would not accept KUID on the Roamio, deleting and recovering on the Roamio allowed KUID to be set.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

DaveDFW said:


> For those transferred recordings which would not accept KUID on the Roamio, deleting and recovering on the Roamio allowed KUID to be set.


Thanks :up: that worked.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

I think the latest update resolved this issue. KUID worked fine for me this morning after the update. I had to use the work around previously.


----------

